# fess up...



## Boardman (Sep 9, 2007)

Which one of you was this?

http://www.i-am-bored.com/bored_link.cfm?link_id=40870


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

:w00t:


----------



## drcollins804 (Jan 11, 2008)

:whistling2:Wasn't Me


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Did you not see the notch I cut in the opposite side?

G


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

GeorgeC said:


> Did you not see the notch I cut in the opposite side?


:laughing: wasn't enough for that top heavy leaner George.


----------



## RHarkins (Mar 6, 2009)

OOPPPPPSSSSSS.....:bangin:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

"We just took out half the house." 

Let's analyze this from every angle. The film lady - prolly the wife, is being very gracious to her stooooopid husband. We'll get to the stooooopid husband part in a sec. She says "we" because she's a team player. 

Not willing to throw her hubby in the blades, without even thinking it rolls right off her tongue . . . "*We *just took out half the house." So it's a heavy exaggeration about the "half the house" part but hey, if you just watched a rather large tree fall on your porch and heard all that crunching, you'd prolly say "... half the house." too. 

On top of that, the nice lady with a big heart sums up the fiasco with a matter-of-fact . . . ."welp.", as if to say "Oh well. It's done. Now let's clean up." The moron on the end of the chain saw prolly doesn't desevre this lady (I can relate :icon_cheesygrin but he NEEDS her. He would already be dead otherwise (I can relate :icon_cheesygrin. 

Now let's cuss and discuss and disect and trisect this fall. I'm no professional logger but I think, what he must have been thinking (if he was at all), was that the slight wind would drop it the way he wanted. If you notice the snowflakes, they're falling at about a 10º to 15º angle off the vertical in the direction the notch is pointing. Well and good. Problem buddy: the angle of the snow needed to be about 70º out of the vertical because it would have taken a lot of wind to overcome that much lean and house-side limb distribution. Of course, enough wind to overcome it, and it would also been unwise to drop it in that condition because that can cause a barber chair. Decapitation of the moronic head and such.

Bigger problem: he used a bore cut. Here's one instance where wedges and a back cut would have been better, and prolly needed a tree jack as wedges may not overcome it either. 

Finally, and possibly the worst decision - these folks live "way up there in the north" wherever that is because they have all that white stuff on the ground and falling from the sky. That alone proves they aren't of sound mind!

I bet they have some delicious maple syrup though.


----------



## Boardman (Sep 9, 2007)

The only good(?) thing about it is that place has the look of their summer cabin on the lake, so they weren't freezing their ass off in bed that night.

And I think he might get enough lumber out of it to fix the porch!

It's funny how the guy just stands there watching it happen, like his mind froze up in shock.


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

TT I could have summed your post up into 3 simple words, "Darwin in Action"


----------



## rocklobster (Jun 18, 2008)

You're killin' me, TT:laughing:. That was one thorough and accurate analysis.

Rob


----------



## Dean Miller (Jan 29, 2009)

That had to be staged. Guy probably wanting to get on America's stupidist vidios. I would have had a line on that one making sure it couldn't go toward the house.


----------

